# Interface graphique pour un code C ansi



## hopkins (29 Janvier 2007)

Salutations,
J'ai un code C qui fonctionne plutôt bien et je voudrais à présent le doter d'une interface graphique.
L'interface graphique devrait permettre de saisir des valeurs pour des paramètres, d'entrer l'@ d'un fichier texte qui sera examiné par le programme C, d'appeler des fonctions et finalement d'afficher des courbes correspondant aux coordonnées de points stockés en mémoire.
 Je suppose qu'il s'agit de fonctionnalités assez sommaires et donc élémentaires pour une interface graphique mais n'ayant jamais pratiqué un tel exercice, je suis un peu perdu dans l'offre (d'autant qu'à part le C et le bash, je connais pas grand chose aux langages de programmation).

Mes recherches m'ont guidé vers le couple xCode et Interface Builder et notamment sur ce site http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2934
Seulement, à en croire ce document, l'objective C représente un passage obligé pour bénéficier de la "simplicité" de IB. Est ce que ca vaut vraiment le coup ? Est ce le meilleur choix (en terme de simplicité) pour réaliser l'interface graphique de mon logiciel ? D'autres solutions impliquant moins de changements sur mon code original sont elles possibles ?

Merci
Tom

PS : mon programme est destiné uniquement aux MAC donc pas de soucis de portabilité de code


----------



## Didier Guillion (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Des que tu vas ajouter une interface graphique a ton projet, il ne sera plus Ansi, je pense que tu en es concient.

Sinon, en effet, XCode + OBJ C est la solution la plus facile, d'autant que tu auras tres peu de choses à changer à l'existant puisque C et OBJC cohabitent sans probleme dans un meme projet.

Cordialement


----------



## hopkins (29 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ces précisions. Tu connais une bonne documentation pour se lancer dans cette expédition ?


----------



## ntx (29 Janvier 2007)

Un site : Projet Omega
Un livre : "Cocoa par la pratique", Aaron Hillegass


----------



## jb_jb_fr (29 Janvier 2007)

Salut



ntx a dit:


> Un site : Projet Omega
> Un livre : "Cocoa par la pratique", Aaron Hillegass



Je confirme les 2 propositions.
Tout comme toi je me suis mis &#224; Objective C + Interface Builder.
Et au d&#233;but, dur dur.
Mais, une fois qur tu as compris c'est extra. ca va les doigts dans le nez.
Mais il te faudra de la patience car passer du C &#224; l'Objective C ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain.

Jacques


----------



## hopkins (29 Janvier 2007)

merci !


----------

